# storage- before the storm



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This is my main storage area... you can't see them all, but I use about 60 plus containers...It's nice to see them all stacked and neat, but in just a few weeks they will be torn apart and scattered around the house and 6 acres..there is a storm coming!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool beelce 
I need shelving like that too , mine are just stacked in the garage.
good deal on the lableing too.
I also label but prob is I change whats in them every yr...oh well
wow you start early don't ya


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Can't you bungee them down? What kinda storm are you expecting?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish I had that much space and it be organized! Sorry to here bout a storm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have that(Sounding like a a little boy)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How's it doing so far?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh i wish i had industrial shelving like that. I hope you weather the storm. Good luck!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good luck strap those bad boys down and bolt the shelves to the floor


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK y'all....the storm I'm referring to is HALLOWEEN!! and the craziness that goes hand in hand with the haunting that we all love ....In just a few week (16 weeks for me) all of these boxes will be down and open and the contents will be decorating (scattered around) my yard. So I'm sorry that I mislead you with my not too good humor.

We do have to worry about a big hurricane like Katrina blowing through here every 20 years or so, but I'll deal with that if it happens and I won't be worried about my halloween stuff. (see picture...Katrina did $40,000. worth of damage to our house).

Also just to inspire all of you who admire my industrial shelving...I found all them and much more in a dumpster behind Guitar Center....I asked the manager and he was glad that I took all of them...so just keep you eyes open and you too can have nice FREE red shelves.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

You start setting up in July?? 

Wow.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure Rob...I have 6 acres to work with, so I need to statr early...in fact I have my first work party this Saturday morning to start with the logging work (that would be dragging large trees out of the woods and building all new benches around the bonfire pit) Also want to start building the GATES OF DEATH and THE WICKER MAN


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

BTW - folks....those pics of my house were taken aug. 2005


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh what a relief. I thought you were going to get hit with another flood.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Well, since you got us all riled up and worried, you have to now post update pics as your work progresses as punishment!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Too neat.

Too organized.

Not 'hauntery' enough.

Start pulling boxes and throwing things. 

Now, THAT'S a haunt!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

beelce said:


> Sure Rob...I have 6 acres to work with, so I need to statr early...in fact I have my first work party this Saturday morning to start with the logging work (that would be dragging large trees out of the woods and building all new benches around the bonfire pit) Also want to start building the GATES OF DEATH and THE WICKER MAN


That's awesome!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! You start setting up that early!
Can't wait to see pics of your haunt, sounds very cool.
so sorry to hear about that storm back in 2005, how long did it take to get back to normal?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for asking Nancj...We are not back to normal, we have found a new normal


----------

